# Tojiro DP gyuto 240mm vs Fujiwara FKM gyuto 240mm



## sunti01 (Feb 7, 2014)

What is the best stainless steel entry knife?
What are the pros and cons of each knife?
Tojiro DP (60hrc) is a bit sharper than FKM(58hrc)?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

sharpness of a particular blade and hardness are not particularly related.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 7, 2014)

The Tojiro being a san-mai knife with VG-10 being the core steel is a little more stiff since it is a higher HRC at 60 than FKM being a mono steel knife (single) using AUS-8 specifically

The Tojiro's handle is a little more boxy as the FKM and recieves a few more complaints because of this 

Overall the F&F on the FKM will be better than the DP 

That is my suggestion but either is a good first knife


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> The Tojiro being a san-mai knife with VG-10 being the core steel is a little more stiff since it is a higher HRC at 60 than FKM being a mono steel knife (single) using AUS-8 specifically



I have used high HRC knives that were quite flexible, and low HRC knives that were quite stiff. I've had san-mai knives that were quite flexible, and mono steel knives that were quite stiff. The materials and construction are more complex than they seem.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree Edipis but I was using the two knives the OP stated and that is the case here


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I agree Edipis but I was using the two knives the OP stated and that is the case here



That's fine, but I wouldn't attribute the characteristics to HRC or basic construction so definitely.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 7, 2014)

I should have stated that is the case involving these two specific knives my bad not to confuse anyone my wording was just wrong I guess


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2014)

Both are good starter knives.Fujiwara is a little lighter & has a nice profile.The stainless steel is good quality 58-59,takes a sharp edge & is a good cutter.I know you like stainless, but the Fuji. carbon is a good starter for someone who wants to try carbon steel knife.

The Tojiro DP is San Mai good deal for VG-10.I ordered a wa handle version,didn't care for the handle.Gave it to a relative before I had a chance to use it much.Seems like a decent J-Gyuto.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2014)

i bet the DP is easier to sharpen. which one can take a beating better in a pro environment? i'm considering getting a couple to use as house knives for line cooks.


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2014)

sunti(?),

You're all over the place on your comparisons, one knife vs another, some stainless, some carbon, etc. Suggest you fill out questionnaire at:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2

It will help you capture your requirements in one place and help guys smarter than me give you tailored advice. There will be no lack of suggestions on how you should spend your money.

Also, a recurring theme in your comparisons is wanting to equate hardness with sharpness. A few have said that's not so. Simply put, hardness will involve trade-offs with steels, grinds, durability, etc., etc. and different makers will optimize trade-offs differently. Sharpness is a function of you and a stone. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2014)

I just bought a tanaka ginsanko for a cousin's wedding gift; with a bit of work on the choil and spine, it's pretty nice, especially at the price point


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the tojiro dp handle shape more and its san mai construction is a plus for me. The profiles are a tad different, the fujiwara being quite similar to a lot of other knives out there...i guess the tojiro is a little flatter. The fujiwara has a thinner blade. Most people will say the fujiwara sharpens up easier but ive found the "ease of sharpening" to be similar. Nothing wrong with either choice.


----------



## charles222 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a tojiro dp 210, and it's my absolute beater knife. It's easy to sharp and holds up fairly well. I've also purchased a 240 tojiro dp for a co-worker and he absolutely loves it. We both work behind sushi bar in a pro enviroment. For the price I really don't have anything negative to say about it. Just my 2c..


----------

